# [xfce4.8] impossible de rebooter /arrêter (résolu)

## chipsterjulien

Bonjour

J'ai un petit souci avec xfce4.8. Que j'utilise gdm, lxdm, slim, quand je clique sur le bouton redémarrer ou arrêter de xfce4-session-logout, il me renvoie toujours sur le login de X ce qui est assez désagréable à l'utilisation. J'ai pourtant essayé plusieurs solutions mais aucune n'a fonctionné (règles polkits + groupe power, sudo, ...)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de comment procéder ?

D'avance merci

[edit] Je précise que les cases à cliquer pour redémarrer ou éteindre la machine ne sont pas grisées  :Wink: Last edited by chipsterjulien on Sat Aug 20, 2011 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chris256

Salut,

Problème connu

Il a disparu avec Xorg-server 1.10.3 , par contre j'ai masqué xfdesktop-4.8.2 car la "fausse transparence" ne fonctionne plus avec ( gkrellm en l'occurence ). 

xfdesktop-4.8.1 fonctionne trés bien par contre.

----------

## chipsterjulien

Hmmm, j'aurai du y faire un tour avant de poster.

Je vais tester ce que tu me dis. Merci bien pour toutes les infos  :Wink: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

J'ai fait la mise à jour de xfdesktop et xorg-server et maintenant je ne peux plus cliquer sur les boutons puisque ceux-ci sont grisés   :Sad: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Bon, je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi mais ça marche correctement maintenant   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

